
When Schumann Ruined His Fingers – And His Concert Career (2017) - mmcclure
https://www.wqxr.org/story/weird-classical-when-schumann-ruined-his-fingers-and-his-concert-career/
======
the_other_guy
[https://www.wqxr.org/](https://www.wqxr.org/) is one of the best classical
music websites. Also
[https://classicalmusiconly.com/](https://classicalmusiconly.com/) is
recommended and was featured once here in HN. Both are totally awesome for any
classical music lover.

~~~
hnuser355
Even if you don’t like classical music their “new sounds” station is also
extremely cool

